# jobs in penang malaysia



## pj2nst (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

we are thinking of moving to Penang, I am a registered nurse and wondered if there are any opportunaties for British nurses in this area. Could anyone offer me some advice please?

thanks

Julie::confused2:


----------

